# Wanted: 20" White Wheel Discs



## PCHiggin (Jan 3, 2022)

Hello, Looking for a nice set of the above as a gift for my nephew. I mistakenly tossed his bike with these discs in the trash years ago. I knew it wouldn't go to the dump I just thought he no longer wanted the bike do to the discs, I somehow had my wires crossed about it  and thought maybe some other kid would want it.  Sure enough, it was gone within the hour. Major league blunder. He was in town over the Holidays and the subject came up, made me feel like a heel all over again, LOL! Thanks for any help.


----------

